# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Is this a dwarf or giant ?

## Cwcuz2112

I got this little sucker yesterday at repticon on baton rouge la. Im really just curious if its a dwarf or a giant african Bullfrog . Little tiny thing makes me think its a dwarf . But I get confused on telling the difference in the babies .

----------


## pyxieBob

looks like a giant to me. its hard to tell from your picture. but what color are those dorsal stripes. ? a nice bright green ? and does he have blue under his back legs?

----------


## Cwcuz2112

Here are some better pictures . Hoppy little sucker it doesn't stay still long enough to snap a good shot .

----------


## Lija

giant, take a lot of pics, in a few weeks it would hard to believe s/he was so small lol

----------


## African bullfrogs

Why is he so skinny?

----------


## Lija

> Why is he so skinny?


 because s/he is a very tiny baby, that will change real fast lol

----------


## pyxieBob

all of mine started that tiny , this frog is now huge

----------


## Cwcuz2112

Thanks for setting me straight . I didn't think it was very skinny I just brought it home last night and its had a couple of dubia . When I feed my pac mans tonight ill get it started on worms .

----------


## Daniel L

Its def a P. Edulis from the Mozambique aria not P. Adspersus.

----------


## pyxieBob

> Its def a P. Edulis from the Mozambique aria not P. Adspersus.


no it's not ,

----------


## DeeDub

Its Adspersus



-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## Lija

> Its def a P. Edulis from the Mozambique aria not P. Adspersus.


 it is giant! 
 but since you think differently i wonder why do you think it is edulis?

----------


## pyxieBob

im going to assume he thinks its not Adspersus because of the slight copper color. But its 100% giant 


> it is giant! 
>  but since you think differently i wonder why do you think it is edulis?

----------


## Daniel L

Its not that Im wanted be right but its really an true P. edulis. (not the dwarfs that seen mostly in the pet trade). The real P. edulis babies also has 3 green stripes. They stripes get more white-yellow when he get older. But these types of p. edulis can reach a size of 6-7 inches when male.
I put some pics of edulis babies

----------


## Lija

are you saying that there are dwarfs, true giants and true edulis?

----------


## African bullfrogs

I'm officially confused...

----------


## pyxieBob

sorry dude i have 6 Adspersus and they are quite big and they are not Mosambichious. and they looked different from each other but all like your pics.the baby in question is Adspersus. and you not given one reason or point as to why it's NOT Adapersus. just reasons you think Edulis. and a true Edulis is NOT pyx. Mozambichious. you have better chance of being struck by lighting than just stumbling upon a Mozam. in a random pet store.

----------


## annawolv1010

Danial posted a pic of my pixie is it a dwarf or giant i always thought giant?

----------


## Lija

Bobby, don't ruin all the fun  :Smile: )))) and by the way I'm convinced now all your giants are not giants lol  including your big fat one  :Stick Out Tongue:  a baby not in question he is giant so as Anna's one  :Smile: 

  Daniel, do dwarfs have scientific name, if they are not true edulis?

 from what I understand you saying true giants and true edulis both have same appearance as a babies, did i get it right Daniel? and what we think are edulis are dwarfs, right?

----------


## DeeDub

???? Are you just indulging Lija? Lol

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## Daniel L

> Bobby, don't ruin all the fun )))) and by the way I'm convinced now all your giants are not giants lol including your big fat one  a baby not in question he is giant so as Anna's one 
> 
> Daniel, do dwarfs have scientific name, if they are not true edulis?
> 
> from what I understand you saying true giants and true edulis both have same appearance as a babies, did i get it right Daniel? and what we think are edulis are dwarfs, right?


I don't know the scientific name of the dwarf, the whole Pyxicephalus species is messed up.

Yes they both species have the same appearance as babies bust you can tell them appart. They 2 outside green stripes of the young edulis are not as long as the adspersus. They stripes reached not the eyes. But a big differens of the edulis and adspersus is that the adspersus (babie and adults) have a sort of eyebrow above the eyes. The edulis don't have them.

Edulis babies are getting more brouwnish/grey when get bigger but the adspersus babies becomes more and more green when they get bigger.

I put some pics of a edulis babie growing in 3 months

----------


## Daniel L

> sorry dude i have 6 Adspersus and they are quite big and they are not Mosambichious. and they looked different from each other but all like your pics.the baby in question is Adspersus. and you not given one reason or point as to why it's NOT Adapersus. just reasons you think Edulis. and a true Edulis is NOT pyx. Mozambichious. you have better chance of being struck by lighting than just stumbling upon a Mozam. in a random pet store.


I didn't say anything about youre frogs. Its about the frog in this thread. I have 4 adult adspersus, 2 adults P. edulis from Mozambique and 4 True P. edulis so Im reaaly can tell them appart.

Wild catch P. edulis from mozambique are comming more and more. babies and adults animals are seen a lot now in the expo trade and sold as P. adspersus because of its size.

I put some pics of the babie differences. The adsperus (babie and adults) has a sort of eyebrow above there eyes. The edulis has smoot eyes.

see the pics.

----------



----------


## Lija

> ???? Are you just indulging Lija? Lol
> 
> -----------------
> Thanks
> DW



 Deedub, you don't understand, apparently everything we know about pixies is wrong, so you better join me in learning,  :Smile:  lol
 come on now, not everyday you finding out that there are not 2 species of pixies but 3.

 Daniel thank you so much for explaining, it is all more clear now !

----------


## Lija

now a bit of science  :Smile:  

 there are 3 species in Pyxicephalidae family:
1. P. obbianus ( Calabresi's bullfrog) , they are from Somalia, similar to giants, but have a very large tympanum, that is bigger then eye and lies very close to it. I've never heard of them being on a pet trade.
2. P. adspersus ( giant AB)
3. P. Edulis ( dwarf AB)

----------


## Eridu Serpent

Daniel can you advise me on Pablo Pickle then please?
He is not growing like my other frog and he eats loads...his colouring is much brighter too.
Thanks
 :Smile:

----------


## Daniel L

> Daniel can you advise me on Pablo Pickle then please?


Can you send some better pics? some from the front and above if its possible. Its hard to tel from these pictures. Thanks

----------


## Eridu Serpent

> Can you send some better pics? some from the front and above if its possible. Its hard to tel from these pictures. Thanks


I will try but all I have is my laptop webcam  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
it is quite hard to get the angles I need.
I will give it a go
ok here is the best I can do...colour is not good either.



I do not mind if he is a dwarf, I am just worried because he is still small compared to how Goober grew, he is 4mths old and weighs 80g, Goober is 5mth and weighs 358g. 
Pablo Pickle eats a lot, adores earth worms and crickets, he will eat 6 earthworms, 6 crickets and as many meal worms as he wants in a 15 min time period. I was told he is a male P. adspersus ( giant AB), I specifically asked for one, so when he was large enough I could house him with Goober.

----------


## Eridu Serpent

Are they any good?

----------


## Daniel L

> Are they any good?


Thanks for the pics. Its def a P. Adspersus and so far as I can see its a female. Nice healthy frog. :Big Applause:

----------


## Eridu Serpent

> Thanks for the pics. Its def a P. Adspersus and so far as I can see its a female. Nice healthy frog.



Phew! my original thought had been that he´d sent me a female instead of a male. Which is fine with me as Goober can still be housed with her when he gets larger.
But when I saw your thread I thought could Pablo be a different strain to Goober? I checked the points like the brow and stripes, all seemed normal but the growth bit was putting me off.  Now I know for sure, so many thanks for your time and knowledge   :Smile: 

Odd thing is Pablo has been croaking, started like a baby croc noise now it is a deeper sound...I know females do it if angry but this has been in the night
when all is quiet. So this is another reason I doubted my decision that he was a she.

Thank you so much!
Pablo Pickle will now just be named Pickle, I named it after the guy Pablo who sold me it.

 :Frog Smile:

----------


## gourot

Thanks lots a help for me!!!!!

----------


## Cwcuz2112

Little frog is growing pretty good .

----------


## Eridu Serpent

LOL I am confused now   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Carlos

> I don't know the scientific name of the dwarf, the whole Pyxicephalus species is messed up...





> I didn't say anything about youre frogs. Its about the frog in this thread. I have 4 adult adspersus, 2 adults P. edulis from Mozambique and 4 True P. edulis so Im reaaly can tell them appart....





> ...there are 3 species in Pyxicephalidae family:
> 1. P. obbianus ( Calabresi's bullfrog) , they are from Somalia, similar to giants, but have a very large tympanum, that is bigger then eye and lies very close to it. I've never heard of them being on a pet trade.
> 2. P. adspersus ( giant AB)
> 3. P. Edulis ( dwarf AB)


Hello Daniel!  How can the Pyxicephalus genus be "all messed up" when it only has 3 species of known frogs? When an organism has geographical variations that do not warrant separation as a different species, it's correct to name them both by their scientific name.  You can add the location to it (i.e. P. edulis from Mozanbique) if you prefer.  Until the time the Mozambique type is given it's own name; they are both "True" because that is their scientific name.  Have a nice day  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Carlos

Hello Daniel!  Read this thread: http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...tml#post173670 think will bring a  :Big Grin:  to your face   :Frog Smile: !

----------


## Daniel L

> Hello Daniel! Read this thread: http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...tml#post173670 think will bring a  to your face !


Verry intresting :EEK!: . So I have a P. angusticeps at home? :Smile:

----------

